# Σον Κόνερι (1930-2020): ωραίο ταξίδι



## nickel (Oct 31, 2020)

Πέθανε ο Σον Κόνερι, σε ηλικία 90 ετών. «Όπως ανακοίνωσε η οικογένειά του, ο σερ Σον Κόνερι απεβίωσε στον ύπνο του, ενώ ήταν στις Μπαχάμες. Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό δεν αισθανόταν καλά.» (Ίσως δεν εννοούσε αυτό ακριβώς ο γιος του όταν είπε «even though my dad has been unwell for some time», αλλά εγώ θυμήθηκα τη νομική έκφραση «απεβίωσε αδιάθετος», died intestate, που θεώρησα κάτι σαν οξύμωρο τότε που την πρωτάκουσα).

Ξέρετε πώς κάποιοι χωρισμοί, με γνωστούς ή με διάσημους, είναι σαν μικροί θάνατοι. Έτσι ήταν για μένα και όταν ο σερ Σον αποχώρησε από την ενεργή δράση — ένας μικρός θάνατος, ένα πρώτο μικρό πένθος. Τότε είπα το «Thank you, sir», τον λιτό αποχαιρετισμό που είδα σήμερα σε έναν τοίχο.

Είμαι λάτρης του κινηματογράφου και μέγας «καταναλωτής» ταινιών — κάτι που απέχει πολύ από να με κάνει σινεφίλ, με τις αυστηρές επιλογές και τις βαθυστόχαστες αναλύσεις. Τον τελευταίο καιρό μού αρέσει να πιάνω έναν ηθοποιό ή έναν σκηνοθέτη, να διαβάζω κάποια βιογραφία ή, καλύτερα (αν ξέρει να γράφει), κάποια αυτοβιογραφία του και, στη συνέχεια, να βάζω κάτω τη φιλμογραφία του και να κάνω επαναλήψεις ή να συμπληρώνω κενά.

Κοιτάζω τον κατάλογο των ταινιών του Σον Κόνερι στην imdb (94 εγγραφές). Βλέπω ότι, όταν έγινε διεθνώς γνωστός με την πρώτη από τις εφτά ταινίες που γύρισε ως 007, είχε ήδη παίξει σε κάπου 30 ταινίες και τηλεοπτικές σειρές! Τις ταινίες του ως Τζέιμς Μποντ τις έχω δει όλες πρώτη προβολή, καμία μόνο μία φορά. Αλλά ο Σον Κόνερι (δεν θυμάμαι πότε έμαθα με έκπληξη ότι το όνομά του είναι Σον, όχι Σην — πριν το ’64 πάντως) μου άρεσε περισσότερο στις άλλες ταινίες του. Αναφέρω χρονολογικά και ουδόλως αξιολογικά αυτές που μένουν αξέχαστες:

Marnie (1964)
The Hill (Ο λόφος) (1964)
The Man Who Would Be King (Ο άνθρωπος που ήθελε να γίνει βασιλιάς) (1975)
The Name of the Rose (Το όνομα του ρόδου) (1986)
The Untouchables (Οι αδιάφθοροι) (1987)
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989)
The Rock (Ο βράχος) (1996)

Ήρθε η ώρα να ξαναδώ ταινίες του που έχω ξεχάσει και να εξακριβώσω αν υπάρχουν καλές ταινίες του που δεν έχω δει. Με χαρά θα ξαναδώ την αγαπημένη μου, τους _Αδιάφθορους_. Ίσως απόψε κιόλας.

Για τώρα ξανάκουσα τον Σον Κόνερι να διαβάζει την Ιθάκη του Καβάφη στα αγγλικά (εδώ ή εδώ). Ωραίο ταξίδι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2020)

–Master? Have you ever been in love?
–In love? Yeah, many times.
–You were?
–Yes, of course. Aristotle, Ovid, Virgil…
–No, no, no. I meant with a…
–Oh. Ah. Are you not confusing love with lust?
–Am I? I don’t know. I want only her own good. I want her to be happy. I want to save her from her poverty.
–Oh, dear.
–Why “oh dear”?
–You _are _in love.
–Is that bad?
–For a monk, it does present certain problems.
–But doesn’t St. Thomas Aquinas praise love above all other virtues?
–Yes, the love of God, Adso. The love of God.
–Oh… And the love of woman?
–Of woman? Thomas Aquinas knew precious little, but the scriptures are very clear. Proverbs warns us, “Woman takes possession of a man’s precious soul”, while Ecclesiastes tells us, “More bitter than death is woman”.
–Yes, but what do you think, Master?
–Well, of course I don’t have the benefit of your experience, but I find it difficult to convince myself that God would have introduced such a foul being into creation without endowing her with _some _virtues. Hmm? How peaceful life would be without love, Adso, how safe, how tranquil, and how dull.


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=841785439928147


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2020)

Νικελ. Robin and Marian.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2020)

SBE said:


> Νικελ. Robin and Marian.


Ανήκει ακριβώς στις περιπτώσεις που ξαναβλέπω μια ταινία. Την έχω δει μόνο μία φορά, θυμάμαι σαφέστατα μια γλυκιά αίσθηση που μου είχε αφήσει, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σχεδόν τίποτα άλλο. Οπότε...


----------



## Marinos (Oct 31, 2020)

Να προσθέσω και ένα ωραίο ντουέτο με τον Ντόναλντ Σάδερλαντ: The First Great Train Robbery (1978)
​


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2020)

Παίρνουν σειρά ο _Ρόμπιν_ και η _Ληστεία_ αφού φρέσκαρα τους _Αδιάφθορους_, με την αξέχαστη σκηνή με το παιδικό καροτσάκι, εμπνευσμένη από το _Θωρηκτό Ποτέμκιν_, και την αλλαγή των ενόρκων (που έγινε και στην πραγματική δίκη). Αξιοπρόσεκτο στοιχείο του ρόλου του Σον Κόνερι, για τον οποίο πήρε και το μοναδικό του Όσκαρ, του 2ου ανδρικού ρόλου, είναι η προσπάθειά του να μιλήσει με ιρλανδέζικη προφορά, χωρίς να καταφέρνει να κρύψει τη σκοτσέζικη. Έτσι, το 2003 οι αναγνώστες του αγγλικού περιοδικού Empire ψήφισαν τη συγκεκριμένη προφορά ως τη χειρότερη κινηματογραφική προφορά. Ποιος θα το πίστευε!





__





BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Connery 'has worst film accent'






news.bbc.co.uk


----------

